
Analyzing the Evolution of Linkin Park's Music with Pandas - unmole
https://kvsingh.github.io/lp-music.html
======
throwaway2016a
Interesting to see this here...

One of the things I like about Linkin Park is that their style evolved so much
over the years. Even when they got big they were not afraid to completely
change up their style almost completely.

I think the author knows this and tries to point it out in the commentary but
I don't know if the graphs tell a compelling story.

One thing I'd like to point out from a data perspective is that a bar graph
might not be the best tool for this. An album consists of many songs and there
are graphs that can convey more information while maintaining readability.
Perhaps a scatter plot or candlestick graph? If you use point size for song
duration you can even display duration and energy of all the songs on each
album in a scatter plot and I think it would be readable still.

------
data_8301
Hi, author of the post here. I thought it'd be nice to post some information
about the analysis.

I got some audio features (loudness, energy and valence) for Linkin Park's
songs using the Spotify API. In the post, I do an album-wise analysis of these
features, and how they vary across and within the albums using the Python Data
Analysis Library, Pandas.

I try to articulate the general progression in style through the average
change in these features, as well as the change in variation of these
features.

If you're a Linkin Park fan, I would love to know how your experience of
listening to LP matches with my analysis :)

~~~
w-m
Fun analysis! It's great that you visualize both mean and std deviation.
Having them in two graphs side-by-side makes it a bit hard to read though, as
you have to go back and forth.

Using for example a box-plot ([https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/visualization.h...](https://pandas.pydata.org/pandas-
docs/stable/visualization.html#box-plots)) could show the mean/std in a more
comprehensible way by having it in a single plot.

~~~
data_8301
Thanks for the tip! Will keep that in mind going forward.

------
catiguana
I didn't know the framework, I seriously hoped it included actual pandas.

~~~
Jaruzel
Me too. Quite disappointed to be honest.

Was hoping for "We put headphones on 7 pandas and analysed their reaction to
Linkin Park's best known songs. 5 out of 7 pandas agreed that the 'Living
Things' album wasn't very good."

~~~
data_8301
That is part 2 of the blogpost. I'll be putting headphones on pandas and
they'll be outputting the mood of each Linkin Park song.

------
vvillena
This made me remember the awesome MoodBar [1] plugin. I suppose the current
flat design trend doesn't allow for such a busy-looking feature.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moodbar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moodbar)

------
ryanjodonnell
PSA if case you're a Linkin Park Fan and in San Francisco... Mike Shinoda
(Rapper/Guitarist) is on tour right now and performing in SF tomorrow night
(11/6) at the Masonic.

------
lgl
I once also analysed a bunch of Linkin Park songs. No matter which algorithm I
inputted into the discombobulator, the flux capacitor always overloaded and
threw error messages about trash and crap. /me crawls back to reddit

